

Silence isn’t Golden - paulreiners
http://www.cringely.com/2009/10/silence-isnt-golden/

======
Tangurena
That IBM has been hush-hush is interesting.

The insider trading scandal is quite huge and a number of hedge fund execs
have been quietly cashing out and leaving the US.

